# Last night's meeting



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone at the meeting for being so friendly. Its great to have meet some of those aliases from the forum. I love having others to talk about plants with (very different from my experience 10+ years ago).

Special thanks to: 
Mike (CrownMan) for hosting. It was a real treat to spend time in your plant room. Very inspiring. I'm going to have to talk to you about those lemon shrimp.

Niko- where do I begin...........Thanks for organizing, encouraging me, and feeding my MTS. I will send you pictures soon. I still want sidthmunkis, and now it looks like rasboras and or rainbos down the road in a few weeks.

TexGal for all the great plants and your enthusiastic demeanor. I may have to email you regarding some names. I have a ridiculous number of plants in that new tank now. I even passed some along to my neighbor today when I helped him set up his new CO2.

I hope everyone has a great week. Looking forward to seeing all of you again.

Kim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had a great time too! I appreciate all the hard work that goes into these meetings. I learned some new things. That's always a big plus!

It is so nice to put faces to screennames. Now if I can just remember everyone's real names!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gosh! I envy all you folks living where you could have some organized gathering to meet on a regular basis. 

Someday...SIGH!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

It really is great. Maybe you should just move Texas.


----------

